# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto të anëtarëve të forumit

## BaBa

Përshëndetje të gjithëve. 

Nëse keni dëshirë të postoni një foton tuaj në forum, bëjeni në këtë temë. Ky është edhe qëllimi i kësaj teme. 

 Në këtë temë do të lejohen vetëm postimet që përmbajnë fotot dhe komentet e tyre shpjeguese për secilën foto. 
 Të gjithë ata anëtarë që duan të komentojnë ndonjë nga fotografitë e postuara janë të lutur ti bëjnë/dërgojnë komentet me mesazhe private apo reputacione.  
 Mesazhet jashtë teme do të fshihen.

----------


## diviner

Fotografia ime

----------


## Angjelini

Ja dhe une:P

----------

BaBa (03-07-2014)

----------


## episodestory

Ja dhe une

----------

BaBa (03-07-2014)

----------


## episodestory

Perseri une

----------

BaBa (03-07-2014)

----------


## episodestory

Ktij I Thone Masakrim Koke Lol

----------

BaBa (03-07-2014)

----------


## episodestory

si u duket ky majmuni

----------


## episodestory

Ja Dhe Nje Tjeter

----------


## BaBa

Ne foto Apostoli & Baba , kjo foto ka ja 5 vjet mduket qe eshte ba (:

----------


## elen

Baba dhe Divineri qenkan kinga. Dhe Angjelini i paska ra goxha m'qafe palestres. Bravo.
Kjo jam una.. :Lulja3:

----------

BaBa (03-07-2014)

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Ja dhe nja dy fotot e mia po mos me shani 
qe jam i shpifur shum

----------

BaBa (03-07-2014)

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Disa nga Fotot e mia.

----------

BaBa (03-07-2014)

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Tjetra.......................

----------

BaBa (03-07-2014)

----------


## diviner

.............

----------


## diviner

Luuuuliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

BaBa (03-07-2014)

----------


## diviner

chacha....

----------


## diviner

> shyqyr qe si the je si  rrobot:PP  aman dhe kjo fjala je si shpirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...........

----------


## diviner

Lulzim......

----------


## diviner

> diviner qenka figure


haha 
vajzat kane frige te hudhin foto

----------


## diviner

mos me shani ky jam

----------

